# Owls?



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

So, my step-dad is hunting for a pet owl. He's currently building a nice little outdoor enclosure for it, but he keeps saying he can't find any. 
I ADORE owls. They're one of my favourite types of animal. However, I know little to nothing about owning them.
Does anyone know if they're hard to get, or some other reason as to why he could be finding one difficult to obtain?
Thanks!


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

How are you trying to acquire these owls? What specie are you after and where have you looked?


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

I honestly wouldn't be able to tell you. I would have to ask my stepdad what exactly he's looking for.
I was more just wondering if owls are hard to come by at certain times? Or is it really only certain species that are harder to get/look after? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you know if your stepdad just wants to keep the owl in the aviary to look at or does he wants to fly the owl too? Most owls breed early in the year, so availability is very variable. I take it your stepdad did do his research on owls.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, he's not the sort of person to just keep a bird cooped up in an aviary all day, so I presume he will fly it.
Yep! He's suuuper careful with all his animals. Reads up very carefully on everything. He owns a pet shop, so I knew it was really only time before he found an animal he really wanted to keep! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

BuckingFrill said:


> Oh, he's not the sort of person to just keep a bird cooped up in an aviary all day, so I presume he will fly it.
> Yep! He's suuuper careful with all his animals. Reads up very carefully on everything. *He owns a pet shop,* so I knew it was really only time before he found an animal he really wanted to keep!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


He owns a pet shop but can't find an owl? There are numerous publications and websites that would, I would have thought, be known of by a pet shop owner!
Just make sure that before buying an owl you establish if it is an Annex A CITES species, and if so that it has a valid A10. Equally ensure that it is not a species that requires any other documents to be legally owned.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

ian14 said:


> He owns a pet shop but can't find an owl? There are numerous publications and websites that would, I would have thought, be known of by a pet shop owner!
> Just make sure that before buying an owl you establish if it is an Annex A CITES species, and if so that it has a valid A10. Equally ensure that it is not a species that requires any other documents to be legally owned.


Haha, I know. He usually specialises in aquatics, but he sells a bit of everything.
I don't know if he's maybe looking for a certain type of owl? 
I'll definitely pass all this information onto him though, I'm sure it'll really help him.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Turaco (Jul 24, 2013)

Try Bird trader- just google it. Here and that site are the best for them. Just make sure you visit the outfit before purchase to make sure your owl is coming from a decent place.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Turaco said:


> Try Bird trader- just google it. Here and that site are the best for them. Just make sure you visit the outfit before purchase to make sure your owl is coming from a decent place.


Oh, thanks, I'll tell him to have a look!


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

I strongly suggest your stepdad look for a mentor, someone who can guide him while training the owl and to ask advice when needed. Trust me they don't tell you all the secrets in the books. Another thing to keep in mind when keeping an owl is the noise factor. If you know your neighbours wont mind, then happy days.


Owls for flying are the medium-sized owls. Bengal Eagle owls, African Spotted Eagle owls, Savigny`s Eagle owls and Magellan Eagle owls make very nice flying birds and are a good size for a beginner. Stay away from the very large owls and the small ones.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Neels said:


> I strongly suggest your stepdad look for a mentor, someone who can guide him while training the owl and to ask advice when needed. Trust me they don't tell you all the secrets in the books. Another thing to keep in mind when keeping an owl is the noise factor. If you know your neighbours wont mind, then happy days.
> 
> 
> Owls for flying are the medium-sized owls. Bengal Eagle owls, African Spotted Eagle owls, Savigny`s Eagle owls and Magellan Eagle owls make very nice flying birds and are a good size for a beginner. Stay away from the very large owls and the small ones.


His neighbour keeps a lot of birds, it's him that's helping him build a safe aivery for it, so noise won't be a problem.

That's actually something he was saying to me, he's not going to get it until he's sure he'll be able to give it a good home and be able to look after it properly. I think he's trying to look for a local breeder since they'll know how to properly look after them. I'll tell him the species you suggested.

He's said thank you for all your help so far though. I think me joining this forum was a godsend for him as well as me!


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Owl is now safely home! Meet Daultry, my stepdad's new 2 1/2 week old Barn Owl. 

Sorry for the crap picture, I'm not there with my camera, my little sister sent me a picture of him as soon as he got home.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

BuckingFrill said:


> His neighbour keeps a lot of birds, it's him that's helping him build a safe aivery for it, so noise won't be a problem.
> 
> That's actually something he was saying to me, he's not going to get it until he's sure he'll be able to give it a good home and be able to look after it properly. I think he's trying to look for a local breeder since they'll know how to properly look after them. I'll tell him the species you suggested.
> 
> He's said thank you for all your help so far though. I think me joining this forum was a godsend for him as well as me!


Has his neighbour kept or flown birds of prey before? How has he built the aviary to keep the sound to a minimum? He said to you he won't get it until he can give it a good home and look after it properly yet it hasn't even been a month yet and he's got the bird! he can't sure know enough to have a bird already..


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

anthony reilly said:


> Has his neighbour kept or flown birds of prey before? How has he built the aviary to keep the sound to a minimum? He said to you he won't get it until he can give it a good home and look after it properly yet it hasn't even been a month yet and he's got the bird! he can't sure know enough to have a bird already..


I'm sorry, but that's not for you to say
I don't know how they built the aviary, I live in a different town, but my stepdad has been researching and working non-stop to make sure the owl will be suitably looked after. 
He owns a pet shop and so has many contacts from that who have helped him every step of the way. The breeder checked everything too. Don't just assume the worst of people because he's a novice. He has about 40 years of animal experience and all of his animals have always been looked after to the best of his ability. 
A couple of months ago a snake was found in a long abandoned house near his shop in a bin bag. He knows nothing about reptiles, but he stayed up all night searching how to properly care for it. He got it seen at the vet, got medication for it and bought a full set up out of the kindness of his heart. Sadly the snake was too far gone and it didn't make it, but he genuinely cares about animals. He wouldn't want to give Daultry a sub-par life.


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

What Anthony is trying to say. You can't learn everything about keeping birds of prey over night nor by reading books. I've read every falconry book there is but it was till I've done the falconry course where I've realised, they don't teach you the "secrets". If your stepdad is going to fly the Barn owl, that means weight management and telemetry is very important. Birds of prey have a super fast metabolism and a few grams difference can mean the death of the bird or a lost one. 

Like reptile keeping, falconry (is also under constant pressure by the antis.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Neels said:


> What Anthony is trying to say. You can't learn everything about keeping birds of prey over night nor by reading books. I've read every falconry book there is but it was till I've done the falconry course where I've realised, they don't teach you the "secrets". If your stepdad is going to fly the Barn owl, that means weight management and telemetry is very important. Birds of prey have a super fast metabolism and a few grams difference can mean the death of the bird or a lost one.
> 
> Like reptile keeping, falconry (is also under constant pressure by the antis.


Well he's been taking your advice every step of the way, so I'm sure that if he keeps doing that and using the breeder as a teacher of sorts then he will be fine. 

I'll tell him to keep a close eye on his weight. He's already completely smitten, so I'm sure he'll gladly take any advice on board.


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Some better quality pictures of the wee man! Well... hopefully it's a man.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

BuckingFrill said:


> I'm sorry, but that's not for you to say
> I don't know how they built the aviary, I live in a different town, but my stepdad has been researching and working non-stop to make sure the owl will be suitably looked after.
> He owns a pet shop and so has many contacts from that who have helped him every step of the way. The breeder checked everything too. Don't just assume the worst of people because he's a novice. He has about 40 years of animal experience and all of his animals have always been looked after to the best of his ability.
> A couple of months ago a snake was found in a long abandoned house near his shop in a bin bag. He knows nothing about reptiles, but he stayed up all night searching how to properly care for it. He got it seen at the vet, got medication for it and bought a full set up out of the kindness of his heart. Sadly the snake was too far gone and it didn't make it, but he genuinely cares about animals. He wouldn't want to give Daultry a sub-par life.


Just sounds to me like he just couldn't wait an learn. Look a nice bird either way but when you attach the anklets PLEASE make sure the ring is ABOVE the anklets and not too tight around the legs as to rub the feathers and skin off the leg


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

anthony reilly said:


> Just sounds to me like he just couldn't wait an learn. Look a nice bird either way but when you attach the anklets PLEASE make sure the ring is ABOVE the anklets and not too tight around the legs as to rub the feathers and skin off the leg


He's wanted an owl for over 5
25 years. He only just now thinks he is ready to cope. I think he waited long enough. He's researched it thoroughly and the breeder is helping him through it. As Neels said, researching books and stuff doesn't tell you everything. He's learning everyday about his specific owl and he's completely smitten with him! He originally didn't want an owl so young as he was a little worried he wouldn't be able to cope. But Daultry is thriving, and my stepdad is now confident in looking after him.
If what you are talking about is the little metal ring on his leg then he already had it attatched. The breeder done it.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

BuckingFrill said:


> He's wanted an owl for over 5
> 25 years. He only just now thinks he is ready to cope. I think he waited long enough. He's researched it thoroughly and the breeder is helping him through it. As Neels said, researching books and stuff doesn't tell you everything. He's learning everyday about his specific owl and he's completely smitten with him! He originally didn't want an owl so young as he was a little worried he wouldn't be able to cope. But Daultry is thriving, and my stepdad is now confident in looking after him.
> If what you are talking about is the little metal ring on his leg then he already had it attatched. The breeder done it.


Yes that is the ring but if he's going to fly it he will have to attach leather anklets around the leg which are then closed with an eyelet, but you need to make sure the ring is above the anklet or the ring will rub on the foot


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

anthony reilly said:


> Yes that is the ring but if he's going to fly it he will have to attach leather anklets around the leg which are then closed with an eyelet, but you need to make sure the ring is above the anklet or the ring will rub on the foot


Okay, I'll make sure he knows, although he's still much too young to fly yet! I'm excited for when he can.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Just thought I'll pop in and ask hows the owl doing?


----------



## BuckingFrill (Jul 24, 2013)

Neels said:


> Just thought I'll pop in and ask hows the owl doing?


Well it turns out he's a she! Her training is going well. Flew away once... but she came back after a few hours, haha. She still sleeps in the house in our spare bathroom, but she's in her aviary all day now. All her feathers have come through. I'll get some pictures of her up! 









That's her with my daughter.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

